# A Father's Day Present To Myself



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to get myself an early Father's Day present to myself.

....And Gary, STFU.

Cubao No.6
Cubao No. 5
Casa Magna Petite Corona










Tabacos Baez










Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Tatuaje 2006
My Father


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

where do you get your casa magnas? ive been tryin to find them online.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

slyder said:


> where do you get your casa magnas? ive been tryin to find them online.


La Casa Del Tobaco in Atlanta


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Your new name should be
Daddy Warbucks Cigar
:biggrin:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

HOLY....... Man every week I see your amazing grabs that you get and it is making me very jealous


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

How bout I be your Daddy for a day????? HAHAHA Nice gift to yourself.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

slyder said:


> where do you get your casa magnas? ive been tryin to find them online.


 Casa Magnas arent allowed to be sold online... if they are and Fonseca finds out they wont distribute any more to that retailer


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Cypress said:


> How bout I be your Daddy for a day????? HAHAHA Nice gift to yourself.


LMAO! :biglaugh:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy Father's to you great pick up's.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> Happy Father's to you great pick up's.


Thanks!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I swear I am going to have to seriously have an Intervention on you Dave,,,you are out of control. I got the voicemail about you contacting your lawyer about putting me in your Living Trust,,,I will take care of those cigars for you my friend should anything ever happen to you,,,,seriously, stop the madness!


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Some great sticks there. Enough there to keep you happy all the way up to and including Father's Day. Enjoy


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great sticks! I can only hope for half as nice a Father's Day present.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm going to spend Fathers Day at Dave's


----------

